# Sehr guter Kühler für 1155!



## R3C0N (10. April 2011)

*Sehr guter Kühler für 1155!*

Hey,

suche einen extrem guten Kühler für meine i7 2600K.
Also ein richtig guter Kühler ! Ich habe einen Raven Big Tower von Silverstone! 

Der Ram ist ein Corsair: Preise vergleichen für Corsair CMP4GX3M2B1600C8 Speicher,Erfahrungsberichte für Corsair CMP 4GX 3M 2B 1600C 8

Suche einen Kühler der da runter passt! 
Habe noch 2 Silent Wings. Wenn die gut sind würde ich die behalten! 
Preis: 70€


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. April 2011)

*AW: Sehr guter Kühler für 1155!*

Also wenn die Silent Wings 140mm sind, dann aknn der Prolimatech GEnesis was für dich sein!
Ansnsten gäbs noch die Be Quiet dark Rock oder einen Termalright Silver arrow!


----------



## elohim (10. April 2011)

*AW: Sehr guter Kühler für 1155!*

Ich würde zusätzlich zu den genannten auch noch den Thermalright Archon erwähnen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. April 2011)

*AW: Sehr guter Kühler für 1155!*

Wenn es nur 120er Silent Wings sind, reicht der Mugen 2 .


----------



## R3C0N (10. April 2011)

*AW: Sehr guter Kühler für 1155!*

Wichtig ist halt, dass der runter passt!


----------



## 2funky4you (10. April 2011)

*AW: Sehr guter Kühler für 1155!*



R3C0N schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> suche einen extrem guten Kühler für meine i7 2600K.
> Also ein richtig guter Kühler ! Ich habe einen Raven Big Tower von Silverstone!
> ...


 


hier für 8,08 € mehr bekommst du sowas feines den hab ich mir übrigens auch grad angeschafft muss nur noch ankommen. Schau mal ab und zu bei Verkäufe rein kannste manchmal nen schäppchen machen 

CSV-Direct.de - Computer, Notebooks, Tablets, Smartphones, Zubehör Alles zu unglaublichen Preisen!


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. April 2011)

*AW: Sehr guter Kühler für 1155!*

Warum nicht, selbst Ripjaws passen drunter.


----------



## elohim (10. April 2011)

*AW: Sehr guter Kühler für 1155!*

dominator sind höher als ripjaws?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Sehr guter Kühler für 1155!*

ich kann dir den Nocuta NH D14 ans herz legen.

Das Teil kühlt einfach ohne Ende.


mein 2600k läuft mit 4,5GHz und kommt nie über die 60 grad bei prime95


----------



## ile (10. April 2011)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann dir den Nocuta NH D14 ans herz legen.
> 
> Das Teil kühlt einfach ohne Ende.
> 
> mein 2600k läuft mit 4,5GHz und kommt nie über die 60 grad bei prime95



Noctua ist überteuert: Keine PWM-Lüfter und keine nennenswerten Vorteile gegenüber den Thermalright-Pendants. Das beste Gesamtpaket ist der Archon.


----------



## Kaktus (10. April 2011)

*AW: Sehr guter Kühler für 1155!*

Was verstehst du unter einem "sehr guten Kühler"? Soll er besonders stark sein? Oder ein Kompromiss aus Stärke und Lautstärke? Oder geht es einfach darum die CPU bei normalen Takt möglichst leise zu kühlen oder willst du extrem übertakten? Ein bisschen mehr Infos, dann kann man aus der Wust von High End Kühlern (kann mindestens 20 aufzählen die alle recht ähnlich sind) ein paar heraus picken. 

Und eine andere Frage... warum kaufen Leute immer noch diese Kindergarten Rams mit hohen Heatspreadern? Glauben die Leute immer noch das die irgend einen praktischen Nutzen haben der auch einen tatsächlichen Vorteil verschafft?


----------



## R3C0N (10. April 2011)

*AW: Sehr guter Kühler für 1155!*

Also: Den ram habe ich nur genommen, weil ich den 8GB nur 25 Euro neu zahlen musste!
Also wichtig ist mir vorallem die Kühlung. Und ja ich werde übertakten so 4,5 ghz! 

Also Anspruch: 80% Kühlung/ 20% Lautstärke

Natürlich sollte das Teil nicht klappern oder quitschen. Es muss anständig kühlen, also sehr anständig, dass ich bei 4,5 ghz nicht an 60grad komm! 
Beim Raven ist das Board ja um 90 grad gedreht. Also muss auch der Kühler das meistern!


----------



## Kaktus (10. April 2011)

*AW: Sehr guter Kühler für 1155!*

Wenn dir die Lautstärke fast egal ist, wäre ein H70 sicherlich einer der stärksten Kühler. Alternativen wären eben Thermalright Archon, der Xilence M612Pro, Prolimatech Megahlems oder Super Mega (letzteres ist aber nur wirklich dezent stärker) oder ein betagter Thermalright Ultra 120 (eventuell gebraucht günstig zu bekommen). Doppelturmkühler werden wohl alle mehr oder minder Probleme machen. Der Prolimatech Genesis ist ein interessanter Kühler der ebenfalls genommen werden kann. Rams mit bis zu 5,7cm Höhe passen da noch drunter.


----------



## ile (10. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:
			
		

> Und eine andere Frage... warum kaufen Leute immer noch diese Kindergarten Rams mit hohen Heatspreadern? Glauben die Leute immer noch das die irgend einen praktischen Nutzen haben der auch einen tatsächlichen Vorteil verschafft?



*Zustimmung* 

Ist zwar eigentlich Offtopic, aber ich finds gut, wenn das mal ausgesprochen wird. 

Sofern man eh nen schmalen Kühler hat, ist es ja egal, aber überflüssig sind diese Heatspreader immer.


----------



## Kaktus (10. April 2011)

*AW: Sehr guter Kühler für 1155!*

Nim mal den Thermalright Silver Arrow.... montier beide Lüfter drann, dann passen nicht mal die noch relativ flachen Ripjaws wirklich unter den vorderen Lüfter.


----------



## ile (10. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:
			
		

> Nim mal den Thermalright Silver Arrow.... montier beide Lüfter drann, dann passen nicht mal die noch relativ flachen Ripjaws wirklich unter den vorderen Lüfter.



Eben. 

Aber ich hab mir jetzt nen Archon gekauft, bin ergo nicht eingeschränkt.


----------



## R3C0N (10. April 2011)

*AW: Sehr guter Kühler für 1155!*

Also den Thermalright Silver Arrow   ? 
Ist es der, der die beste Kühlleistung von CPU Lüftern hat?  Passt der noch über die Corsair?  Aber das müsst ihr verstehen.. 8GB für 25 Euro waren echt verlockend ! Hätte auch den flachen für 75€ nehmen können, aber dann hätte ich kein Geld mehr für mein EIS und meine Bahnkarte danach gehabt


----------



## ile (10. April 2011)

*AW: Sehr guter Kühler für 1155!*



R3C0N schrieb:


> Also den Thermalright Silver Arrow   ?
> Ist es der, der die beste Kühlleistung von CPU Lüftern hat?  Passt der noch über die Corsair?  Aber das müsst ihr verstehen.. 8GB für 25 Euro waren echt verlockend ! Hätte auch den flachen für 75€ nehmen können, aber dann hätte ich kein Geld mehr für mein EIS und meine Bahnkarte danach gehabt


 
Ja, unter diesen Umständen ist das doch auch voll ok. Nimm den Archon, der reicht nicht über die RAMs und ist mit der effizienteste Kühler am Markt.


----------



## lukyluke (13. April 2011)

*AW: Sehr guter Kühler für 1155!*



MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> ich kann dir den Nocuta NH D14 ans herz legen.
> 
> Das Teil kühlt einfach ohne Ende.
> 
> ...


 
Also da kann ich auch nur zustimmen. Habe den Kühler heute gekauft und es ist ein Monster! 
Kühlt meinen Q9550 der auf 3,65 Ghz läuft gelangweilt auf 50°C runter Da sind die angepeilten 4Ghz kein Problem mehr.
Ich habe die Lüfter auf 1000RPM laufen und man hört nix mehr
Außerdem in deinem Fall hilfreich: Die Corsair-Rammodule würden denke ich passen, wenn du von einem den Headspreader abschraubst(ist sowieso nur Show), 
denn dann passt der unter den 120mm Lüfter. Beim Silver Arrow geht das nicht, weil der 2x 140mm Lüfter hat. 
Ich weiß nicht wie das beim Archon aussieht, ob der auch soweit über die Rambänke ragt.
Jedenfalls hat Noctua eine grandiose Verarbeitungsquali und sieht gut aus, nur die Lüfter haben nicht die beste Farbe und auch die Leistung ist toll!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

